# Hey From Ohio!



## Toni (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi everyone! All my friends call my Toni, I'm new to the forums.
I'm 15 and I've been riding for 7 years, I rode western for one year then went to english which is now my passion. I ride huntseat, saddleseat, and hunter/jumper. I've shown for 5 years, too!

I have a 21 Saddlebred Arabian mare named Princess and a 11 year old sorrel quarter horse named Majic. (I don't show them, I show my trainer's horses)

This forum is SO cool!


----------



## CrazyH0rse (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to the family!


----------

